
Cosmology from quantum potential - massung
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0370269314009381
======
ucha
For non-physicists trying to understand what this is paper is about, here's a
short article that takes a shot at vulgarizing it:
[http://phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-
universe.h...](http://phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-
universe.html)

~~~
tjradcliffe
Even as a physicist who studied Bohm's work long ago the paper is very
unclear.

It's quite possible they've done something remarkable, but the argument is
sketched out in extremely high level terms (which is entirely appropriate for
Physics Letters B).

One big question that pops to mind is: since Bohmian trajectories live in R^3N
where N is the number of particles, how does one go about "replacing
geodesics" with them? They would seem to be animals of a completely different
kind, and the transformed theory would therefore involve much more than simple
"replacement".

